# driest September since '85



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

So the Pittsburgh news just announced this along with a rainfall total of .25 inch . So I struggled thru a very cloudy damp june thru August and when we finally get a long stretch of dry weather there is no crop growth thus nothing to harvest . Think we will just go on vacation, the house has an odd smell from a failed homemade sauerkraut attempt by my wife and maybe it will clear out till we return.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hmmmm! Just the opposite--8" this month, 43"YTD.

Ralph


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

yah real dry here rains, south of here just won't come this far. Everything brown here.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

How can one be dry if they had only a few weeks with out rain? After this summer that was about the 3 driest I can remember. With hot windy days. A big rain over a 3 month period was 1/10 of an inch here and than 2-3 weeks later maybe another 1/10. Hay yields down 30%-40% on first cut and about 70% on second cut! I put up an extra 120 acres of hay this summer an increase of about 1/3 acre wise and Iam still down over 500 bales from normal.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

HERE 3 weeks without rain is dry.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> HERE 3 weeks without rain is dry.


If that's your definition of dry than you have never seen dry. Oh the joys of living in a sub artic semi arid region.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am guessing if it rained there like it does here it would be disastrous due to flooding. Location changes many things.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Here if we go 3 weeks in the middle of summer without rain everything is dried to a crisp.....grass is dead and brown and the ground is cracking. In the summer we are just about always 2 weeks away from being in a drought.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Subsoil and drainage make a difference. Been dry think it rained twice this month here that was equvilent to a heavy dew. Last big rain was mid august. Yet guys are still cutting ruts and tracking mud baling hay and chopping corn in some places. Gonna get our two wettest fields of corn chopped in another day or two. Im sure there are a couple spots we'll be dragging in the mud.

Its dry here when the hay and pastures stop growing. Have alot of second that is just sitting and not growing


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Driest Sept in N Texas since beginning weather record keeping.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> I am guessing if it rained there like it does here it would be disastrous due to flooding. Location changes many things.


Yup not only the type of land but also the temperature. An inch of rain in spring or fall when the temperature is not much above freezing makes things wetter than 3 inch down pour in the heat of the summer.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hog987 said:


> How can one be dry if they had only a few weeks with out rain? After this summer that was about the 3 driest I can remember. With hot windy days. A big rain over a 3 month period was 1/10 of an inch here and than 2-3 weeks later maybe another 1/10. Hay yields down 30%-40% on first cut and about 70% on second cut! I put up an extra 120 acres of hay this summer an increase of about 1/3 acre wise and Iam still down over 500 bales from normal.


 We have some lighter ground in town that if the wind is blowing and it's hot, it starts to look pretty poor if you go full two weeks without rain.


----------

